# JBL GTX-8 anyone have specs on these?



## lust4sound (Apr 9, 2008)

I recently came across a minty pair of JBL GTX-8s in their original boxes.. I'm pretty sure they were brand new when I got them, no signs of mounting or use whatsoever.. 

Since I've posted this, I came across another thread which had spec sheet, I've attached it below... best I could.. (It's clickable) Anyway, a few questions.. 

Based on those specs, or from anyones personal use, what do you think of these for midbass in the doors, part of 3 way/4 way active system? (specs in thumbnail)

Best way to mount to doors? Fab an enclosure? I/B? The 40Hz to 500Hz response spec, based on the T/S, does it seem like that would be a usable response curve for a midbass driver? 

What are they worth? Considering they look to be brand new (save for the fact that I mounted them in a small enclosure and played around for half hour) original boxes with packing material and manuals (no specs)

Now that I have the specs, wanted to post onto another open thread, but I couldn't figure out how to delete this thread, so I just edited it.. 

Any info will be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Instaburn (Aug 22, 2013)

Looks like a good 8" sub for sealed boxes or tuned/ported boxes...
Probably not the best for AP or IB in the doors.
The 86db sensitivity makes me think it was designed for "subwoofer" duty...


----------

